# Michigan Black Morel vid!



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Although somewhat of an add for a booklet,
still a nice vid that got me fired up for the
season!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqerh2xdw-E"]YouTube - Morel Mushroom Video.mov[/ame]


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Not bad as long as you skip past the first 2 minutes.
Good to see the poplar woods on vid for a change..


----------

